# Bretton



## Hecht100+ (5. Februar 2020)

Letztes Jahr habe ich eine Bretton 400 R ersteigert, und der liebe Kollege @Bimmelrudi machte mich auf eine Seite von Monsieur Jean Paul Charles aufmerksam. Nachdem alles übersetzt war, stellte sich heraus, das die Bretton 400 R die neuere Ausgabe der Bretton 400 ist. Sie hat nicht mehr wie die Bretton 400 das offene Kugellager wie bei den Mitchell-Rollen, sondern schon ein geschlossenes. Das Schneckengetriebe dieser Rollenart ist technisch etwas wundervolles. Die 400 R hat die Mechanik der Bretton 804SR, aber noch das Gehäuse wie die alten Bretton 400. Die Bretton 804S und die 804SR erschienen um 1970 auf dem Markt, der Unterschied war die Anzahl der Kugellager. Die 804S hatte zwei Kugellager, die 804SR nur eins. Das Modell 400 R erschien auf dem deutschen Markt um 1972 und hat eine Übersetzung von 1:3,8.  In meinen Augen etwas besonderes sind die gesicherten Schrauben, die Spulenschraube sowie die Seitendeckelschraube können nicht von ihrem Unterteil gelöst werden, so das ein Verlust kaum möglich ist. Die Spule würde ich als Blechprägespule bezeichnen mit einer Schnurfassung von ca. 150 mtr. 0,30mm Mono.











( Bretton 400 R )



Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, habe ich meine Rolle mit Fließfett geschmiert, weil es dünner als Rollenfett ist aber dicker als Oel. Das hat sich bei mir bewährt und das Fett bleibt lange im flüssigen Zustand.




( Bretton 400 R mit geschlossenem Kugellager )

Dazu ist jetzt im Winter noch eine Bretton 400 gekommen, diese scheint aus der letzten Serie zu stammen, sie hat minimale Änderungen gegenüber der 400R. Wenn man sie öffnet, hat sie noch das offene Kugellager, das beim Zusammenbau so viel Ärger bereiten kann. Die ersten Modelle der 400 wurden Ende der 50iger/Anfang der 60iger Jahre auf dem Markt gesichtet, wann meine gebaut wurde, ich weiß es nicht. Aber es muß zwischen 1960 und 1970 gewesen sein. Auf jeden Fall laufen diese Rollen dank ihres Schneckengetriebes total ruhig und es ist ein kraftvolles, leichtläufiges und verschleißarmes Getriebe. Die Qualität ist auch heute noch bemerkenswert. Außerdem baute die Firma Bretton noch Rollen zum Hochseeangeln, die auch heute noch als Kran durchgehen können.








( Bretton 400 )







(gesicherte Deckelschraube )






Die eingegossenen Beschriftungen im Rollenfuß sind bei beiden Rollen identisch, was auf eine zeitnahe Herstellungszeit deutet.






Die  verschiedenen Bügelhalterung ist äußerlich eines der Teile die mir aufgefallen sind. Bei der Bretton 400R fällt sie etwas größer aus als bei der Bretton 400

Und hier noch einmal beide Rollen in der Gegenüberstellung


----------



## Bilch (5. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+, danke für wieder eine tolle Vorstellung einer Alten Rolle.

Das Innenleben bei dieser Rolle ist wirklich sehr interessant - ist ganz anders als z.B bei Spinnfix oder Karmann und erinnert mich mehr an die jetzigen Rollen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Februar 2020)

@Bilch Diese Art von Schneckengetriebe ist etwas später dann von DAM und anderen übernommen worden in der gehobenen Klasse der Quick Finessa und hat dann für die tolle Qualität der alten DAMs gesorgt. Viele kann man erkennen an der abgeschrägten Form des Rollenkastens. Die heutigen modernen Rollen sind meistens wieder anders aufgebaut.


----------



## Jason (5. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+ in der Bucht gibt es wieder 2 Spinnfix. Schon gesehen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Februar 2020)

@jason 1 Danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen. Habe noch eine Gruene im Nachlauf, soll nächste Woche kommen.


----------



## Bilch (6. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bilch Diese Art von Schneckengetriebe ist etwas später dann von DAM und anderen übernommen worden in der gehobenen Klasse der Quick Finessa und hat dann für die tolle Qualität der alten DAMs gesorgt. Viele kann man erkennen an der abgeschrägten Form des Rollenkastens. Die heutigen modernen Rollen sind meistens wieder anders aufgebaut.


Die Welt der alten Angelrollen ist für mich was ganz neues, ich werede aber mit jeden neuen Beitrag immer faszinierter  
Ich habe eine Frage zu der Quick Finessa - was genau ist eine Quick 220 P Finessa De Luxe?


----------



## Dübel (6. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe eine Frage zu der Quick Finessa - was genau ist eine Quick 220 P Finessa De Luxe?



Eine sehr schöne Rolle! 

@Hecht100+ Schon wieder so ein schöner Bericht! Du setzt hier echt Maßstäbe!


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu der Quick Finessa - was genau ist eine Quick 220 P Finessa De Luxe?


Die Quick Finessa P Serie ist die erste Finessa Serie, die nicht mehr die innenliegenden Spulen hatten, sondern die überlappenden Aussenspulen. Sie erschien 1979 auf dem Markt und ist eine Rolle, die auch heute noch jeden Fisch in den Kescher befördert. Das auffälligste ist ihr  Spulen Rand, er erinnert mich immer an einen Stroboskopplattenspieler. Die 220 P ist in dieser Serie die kleinste, hat eine Übersetzung von 1:5 und der Schnur Einzug beträgt 70 cm.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+ : Diese Art Schraubensicherung gab es auch bei vielen anderen Rollenherstellern, u.a. auch bei den alten Quick Finessa Rollen. Der Blechdeckel, welcher unterhalb des Rotors sitzt, wird mit 3 Schrauben gehalten..eine davon ist so eine Schraube (die andren 2 sind normale Schlitzschrauben). Dieser Deckel muß gelöst werden um an Kugellager und Pinion zu kommen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2020)

@Bimmelrudi Da habe ich mich schlecht ausgedrueckt, ich meinte damit, daß man die Spulenbremsschraube und die Seitendeckelschraube durch ihre Bauart nicht verlieren kann.


----------



## Dübel (6. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Quick Finessa P Serie ist die erste Finessa Serie, die nicht mehr die innenliegenden Spulen hatten, sondern die überlappenden Aussenspulen. Sie erschien 1979 auf dem Markt und ist eine Rolle, die auch heute noch jeden Fisch in den Kescher befördert. Das auffälligste ist ihr  Spulen Rand, er erinnert mich immer an einen Stroboskopplattenspieler. Die 220 P ist in dieser Serie die kleinste, hat eine Übersetzung von 1:5 und der Schnur Einzug beträgt 70 cm.



Ich möchte hier nicht den Besserwisser markieren, aber die DAM Finessa de luxe 220 P hat eine innenliegende Spule, genauso wie die Vorläufermodelle. Das Modell mit der nach außen überlappenden Spule, wie sie bei modernen Rollen üblich ist, ist die Serie 1000 - 5000.

Die 220 P war Anfang der 80er meine erste vernünftige Rolle. Sie ist noch heute regelmäßig im Einsatz.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier nicht den Besserwisser markieren, aber die DAM Finessa de luxe 220 P hat eine innenliegende Spule, genauso wie die Vorläufermodelle. Das Modell mit der nach außen überlappenden Spule, wie sie bei modernen Rollen üblich ist, ist die Serie 1000 - 5000.
> 
> Die 220 P war Anfang der 80er meine erste vernünftige Rolle. Sie ist noch heute regelmäßig im Einsatz.
> 
> ...


8
Verdammt.Verwechselt. Du hast recht. Ich hatte immer im Hinterkopf die P waren die ersten.


----------

